# Original designs?



## Mike McLane (Jan 18, 2021)

Saw the announcement about original designs being in the works for 2021.  Something that's probably not sexy, but useful to consider. . . I caught a couple of different Andertons YouTube blind shoot outs that were very interesting.  One shoot out was for the best OD pedal ranging from high $ units like the Jan Ray Venuram down to cheap mini pedals.  The "winner"?. . . . the lowly Boss Blues Driver (second cheapest pedal).  The other shoot out was for the best Tube Screamer clone.  Again high dollar to cheapie entries.   The "winner"? . . . the ubiquitous original Ibanez TS.  It would be interesting to spec some varying "flavors" of the Blues Driver clone along the line of Wampler's book.  On the Tube Screamer clone I'd like to retain the (more or less) faithful circuit with two mods. . . a toggle that would switch between traditional mid-hump and a flatter EQ and an internal trim pot to adjust the "bass floor".


----------

